
In 10 years there are over 40M wallets as blockchain download now exceeds 250GB - cryptofits
https://www.coin.space/core-coins-and-crime-the-crypto-wallet-journey/
======
breadandcrumbel
There are some interesting stats in the article

I wonder how many out of the 40 million wallet addresses are actually active,
or have 10$ worth of crypto in them....

And this stats is only about bitcoin wallets?

